# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  مصاحبه من با Chad Z Hower

## ghabil

Chad Z Hower خالق اصلی و بناینگذار Indy, Intraweb, Final Builder و همینطور از طرحان Rave Report برای سالها مشاور ارشد شرکت برلند بود که بعد به شرکت مایکروسافت رفت و به تازیگی هم به دلیل تولد پسر دومش کارش رو بصورت ثابت در مایکروسافت رها کرده و بصورت نیمه وقت کار میکنه.
Chad بخاطر ذهن خلاق و جسارتی که در دست زدن به پروژهای بزرگ داره  در بین برنامه نویسان نام آشنای دنیا  چهره ای شناخته شده هست. خودش در مورد Indyمیگفت تا یک سال همه منو از دست زدن به این پروژه منع میکردند و اون رو پروژه ای بی فایده میخوندند یا همین روحیه اش که درست در زمانی که کار قبلیش به نتیجه میرسه اون رو به بقیه میسپره و به سراغ یک ایده جدید میره تاییده بر این گفتار.
Chad تابستونها در روسیه زندگی میکنه (همسرش روس هست) و زمستانها در قبرس (به گفته خودش چون هم هواش متعادله ،هم دریا داره ، هم فرودگاه داره ، هم از سیاست دوره)، این مصاحبه رو هم حدودا دو ماه پیش باهاش توی شهر لیموسل در قبرس انجام دادم. بغیر از قسمتهای کمی از ابتدا و وسطهای مصاحبه که بیشتر در مورد خوذش هست ، بقیه مصاحبه بیشتر به مسائل و مباحث کلی در مورد آینده دلفی ، بورلند و وضعیت دلفی در دنیای برنامه نویسی و وضعیت دات نت (در مدت حضورش در مایکروسافت بطور خاص فعالیتهاش روی دات نت متمرکز بود)پرداخته.

سه تا نکته در مورد مصاحبه :
1) اکثر کسانی که این مصاحبه رو خوندن نسبت به دلفی خیلی ناامید شدند ، منتهی من خودم فکر میکنم اینقدرها هم که این میگه اوضاع خراب نیست این یکمی جوگیر دات نت شده (خودش هم میگفت من Dot Net Maniac هستم) اما به هر حالا بسیاری از حرفهاش هم منطقی هستند.

2) تو مصاحبه از "هادی" هم صحبت میکنه ; هادی هم مشاور ارشد بورلند هست و تقریبا توی همه Borcon ها سخنرانی کرده اسمش هم هادی هریری هست، یک ایرانی که مقیم اسپانیاست و الان مدیریت ایندی و اینتراوب در نبود Chad در اختیار هادی هست.

3) این مصاحبه به زبان انگیلیسی هست و هنوز وقت نکردم ترجمش بکنم و همینطور هنوز در حد Draft هست و چون میخوام بزودی Publish بکنمش خوشحال میشم اگر دوستان به مورد یا اشکالی توش برخورد کردند بهم خبر بدن.

<<این هم متن مصاحبه>>

----------


## حرفه ای

تو دیگه کی هستنی 
 :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:  
خیلی با حال بود ، البته به دلیل انگلیسی ضعیف ما ترجمه آن سخت بود 
ترجمه می کردی ما بیشتر حال می کردیم
 :گیج:   :قلب:   :گیج:   :قلب:   :گیج:   :قلب:   :گیج:   :قلب:   :اشتباه:   :اشتباه:   :چشمک:

----------


## Inprise

البته به غیر از اظهار نظرهای غیر واقعی اش در مورد دات نت ، نکته این است که دلفی 2007 از دات نت 3 هم حمایت میکند ، که البته دو ماه قبل ایشان این را نمیدانسته است ؛ و البته نکته حائز اهمیتی هم نیست چون Survey های بورلند هم نشان میدهد دلفی را کاربرانش میخواهند برای Win32 و در آینده Win64 و نه دات نت ؛

----------


## ghabil

> البته به غیر از اظهار نظرهای غیر واقعی اش در مورد دات نت ، نکته این است که دلفی 2007 از دات نت 3 هم حمایت میکند ، که البته دو ماه قبل ایشان این را نمیدانسته است ؛ و البته نکته حائز اهمیتی هم نیست چون Survey های بورلند هم نشان میدهد دلفی را کاربرانش میخواهند برای Win32 و در آینده Win64 و نه دات نت ؛


آخرین RoadMapی که من از دلفی دیدم حتی توی Delphi for longhorn یعنی نسخه بعد از Highlander هم حرفی از .Net3 زده نشده بود ، شما اگر منبعی دارید لطف کنید به ما هم بگید.
این منبع بنده

ضمنا از اونجایی که در اون حد به دات نت تسلط ندارم میشه در مورد اظهار نظرهای غیر واقعیش در مورد دات نت بیشتر توضیح بدید؟

----------


## Inprise

برای کسب اطلاع از آخرین برنامه CodeGear برای حمایت از دات نت مطلبی که با همین عنوان در بخش اخبار نوشته ام رو مطالعه کن که منبعش هم همانجا هست . برای سایر موارد جستجو کن

----------


## ghabil

این هم RoadMap دلفی که به تقاضای کدگیر Chad براشون طراحی کرده تقریبا همون چیزایی که تو این مصاحبه گقته .

----------


## Inprise

برنامه CodeGear فعلا همانی است که اعلام شده و ربطی هم به اظهار نظر شخصی این فرد ندارد ، ( بورلند از همه درخواست کرد نظراتشان را بنویسند . تو هم بنویس ) مثلا : رجوع کن به عدم وجود حمایت از یونیکد در دلفی 2007 و قابلیتهای Highlander و حمایت از دات نت سه و غیره در لینکی که پیشتر داده شد ؛ مگر اینکه در آینده تغییر کند .

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

ببخشید، حمایت از یونیکد تا این قدر مشکله که هنوز CodeGear نتونسته اون رو به D2007 اضافه کنه ؟ یا دلیل دیگه ای وجود داره ؟

----------


## ghabil

حمایت از یونیکد به معنی عوض کردن تمام سورس کدهای دلفی و استفاده از WideString بجای String در اونها هست. البته برلند یکبار سر تبدیل Integer ها یک کاری تقریبا در همین حد رو اگر اشتباه نکنم در دلفی 2 انجام داد. (منتها اون موقع ها جوون بودن)

برای اینکه اشتباه نشه : منظور از تبدیل String به WideString مثلا Find/Replace کدها نیست، منظور تغییرات لازم روی کامپایلر و همینطور تمامی توابعی که به نحوی با Stringها کار میکنند (حتی خیلی از توابع دیتابیسی)برای کار با کارکترهای دوبایتی هست.

----------


## saeed7007

ببخشید، لینک خرابه
میشه یه بار دیگه اپلود کنید
مرسی

----------


## gbg

یه تاپیک مال 5 سال پیش رو آوردی بالا ولی زیاد هم بد نشد.
میشه دید 5 سال پیش همه کسانی که دلفی رو مرده می دونستن و می گفتن کارش تمومه و هنوز هم دارن همین حرف رو میزنن هنوز حداقل تو 5 سال پیش گیر کردن

----------


## saeed7007

دکی، کی چنین حرفی زده !!! شما اونارو نشون بدین، من میدونم و اونها!

از دوستان اگر کسی فایل مصاحبه رو داره، لطف کنه دوباره آپلودش کنه.
مرسی

----------


## BORHAN TEC

اون مصاحبه شاید در زمان خودش ارزشمند بوده باشه ولی در زمان حاضر به نظرم هیچ ارزشی نداره، چون در زمان حاضر مشخص شده که بسیاری از بزرگان هم در مورد آینده دلفی پیش بینی های درستی را انجام نداده اند و Embarcadero با معرفی Delphi XE2 توانست به همه نگرانی ها و ناراحتی ها در مورد دلفی خاتمه دهد و دلفی را به عنوان یک ابزار *بسیار پیشرفته* و *فوق مدرن* در دنیای تولید نرم افزار معرفی کند.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## me.enik

درسته, حق با شماست.

ولی بازار کار برای دلفی, خیلی ضعیفه, یا حداقل توی ایران این طور هستش, در حدی که تقریبا دلفی بلد باشی یا نباشی, زیاد دردی رو ازت دوا نمیکنه.
همه یا سی شارپ کار میخوان, یا ای اس پی دات نت, راستش من دلیلش رو نمیدونم, علارقم قدرت دلفی, ولی چرا ... ؟؟؟
ممنون میشوم اگر تاپیکی در این مورد هستش و بحث کرده, معرفی کنید, میخواستم سرچ کنم, نمیدونستم باید چی بنویسم.
 یا اگر هم که همچین تاپیکی نیستش, راه بندازید, مطمئن باشید استقبال خوبی ازش میشه.

راستی, اینجا جای مناسبی برای نوشتن این مطلب نبودش, از همه معذرت میخواهم, ولی جا دیگه ای هم پیدا نکردم.
به هر حال ببخشید.

----------


## gbg

بازارش ضعیفه!!!!!!
من همین الان یه برنامه بزرگ و مدرن با قیمت خیلی خوب دارم انجام میدم.
اصلا حرف شما رو قبول ندارم.

----------


## me.enik

یعنی شما میگید که الآن, توی ایران, زبان دلفی, برای کار کردن توی یه شرکت, زبان خوبی هستش و میشه از اون استفاده کرد؟
نسبت به سی شارپ و ای اس پی دات نت, چه توی؟ 
مثلا یه نفر استاد برنامه نویسی هستش و همه چی رو فول فول بلده, شما بهش پیشنهاد میکنید که به جای سی شارپ و مخلفاتش (!!), بره دلفی کار کنه؟
( نکته :: مهمترین ملاک, بازار کار هستش )
 :متفکر: 

من خودم شخصا تجربه ندارم, پس نمیتونم نظر قطعی در این باره بدم.  :چشمک:

----------


## Felony

> ولی بازار کار برای دلفی, خیلی ضعیفه, یا حداقل توی ایران این طور هستش, در حدی که تقریبا دلفی بلد باشی یا نباشی, زیاد دردی رو ازت دوا نمیکنه.
> همه یا سی شارپ کار میخوان, یا ای اس پی دات نت, راستش من دلیلش رو نمیدونم, علارقم قدرت دلفی, ولی چرا ... ؟؟؟


بازار کار دلفی بد نیست ؛ بازار کار Net. زیاد هست ، برای یه Net. کار در هر سطحی کار پیدا میشه ، تو آگهی های استخدام برنامه نویس Net. درجه 1 میخوان تا درجه 3 و ... ؛ مثلا مینویسن آشنا ( نه مسلط ! ) به SQL Server یا ...

ولی برنامه هایی که با دلفی نوشته میشن اصولا پروژه های سنگین و تجاری هستن که هر برنامه نویسی با هر اطلاعاتی از پس طراحی و توسعه اون ها بر نمیاد و اصولا برنامه نویس های درجه 1 میخوان که مسلط به Delphi , SQL Server و ابزارهایی مثل Fast Report و کار با کتابخانه های تخصصی مختلف باشه ؛ پس برای هر کسی کار پیدا نمیشه .




> یعنی شما میگید که الآن, توی ایران, زبان دلفی, برای کار کردن توی یه شرکت, زبان خوبی هستش و میشه از اون استفاده کرد؟


بزرگترین سیستم جامع نرم افزارهای پزشکی و آزمایشگاهی کشور ( HIS , DIS , مدیریت آزمایشگاه ، پاتولوژی ، میکروبیولوژی ، آمار و کنترل ) با دلفی نوشته شده ( نزدیک به 1 میلیون خط کد ) و توسعه داده میشه ؛ در حال حاظر هم تو شرکت در حال تهیه نسخه جدید با Delphi XE2 هستیم . 
همکاران سیستم تعدادی از برنامه هاش رو با دلفی طراحی کرده و توسعه میده .
شرکت طرفه نگار نرم افزار حسابداری هلو رو با دلفی طراحی کرده و توسعه میده .
شرکت مهران رایانه آنتی ویروس ایمن رو با دلفی طراحی کرده بود ( خدا بیامرزش ) .
چندین پروژه CRM و سیستم های مدیریت کارخانه جات و ... رو میشناسم که با دلفی طراحی شدن .

و ده ها پروژه بزرگ دیگر که در حال حاظر داره با دلفی طراحی و بست داده میشه .




> مثلا یه نفر استاد برنامه نویسی هستش و همه چی رو فول فول بلده, شما بهش پیشنهاد میکنید که به جای سی شارپ و مخلفاتش (!!), بره دلفی کار کنه؟


اولا که همه چیز رو همگان دانند !
اگر به معنای واقعی برنامه نویس باشه فرق چندانی نمیکنه با کدوم زبان کار کنه ؛ در هر صورت درامد خوبی میتونه داشته باشه .

بحث شما این نبود که کدوم پول بیشتر در میاره ، بحث این بود که به نظر شما کار برای Net. کار بیشتر هست ( که شکی نیست ) و اینکه درامد بازار کار دلفی کم هست ( که کاملا اشتباه هست ) و همین الان خودم و خیلی از بچه های همین انجمن داریم با همین دلفی گذران زندگی میکنیم .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

به یک نکته دیگر هم توجه داشته باشید که نسبت جمعیت دات نت کاران از دلفی کاران خیلی بیشتره ولی با این وجود اگر نسبت بگیریم نسبت تعداد شغلی که برای یک دلفی کار پیدا میشه به نظر من کاملاً رضایت بخش است(لا اقل با توجه به تجارب شخصی خودم از بازار تولید نرم افزار).  :کف کرده!: 

در کل به نظر من وضعیت فعلی دلفی(بر خلاف چند سال قبل) خیلی خوب شده و به نظر میرسه که تعداد شغلها برای برنامه نویسان دلفی هم خیلی بیشتر شده. (به عنوان مثال اگر نیازمندی های همشهری برای چند سال پیش و امسال را با هم مقایسه کنید به راحتی این موضوع را متوجه خواهید شد) :لبخند گشاده!: 

با توجه به مشاهدات خودم می توانم بگویم که حقوق ماهیانه دلفی کاران هم معمولاً از .Net کاران بیشتره. البته این موضوع نسبی است و با توجه به مهارت های برنامه نویس و شرکت مربوطه تا حدودی تفاوت می کنه ولی در کل که فکر می کنم اینطور باشه. مثلاً من تا به حال دلفی کاری را ندیده ام که حقوقش کمتر از300 هزار تومن باشه (تازه 300 هزار تومان هم مربوط به یک دلفی کار کمتر از حد متوسط بود) ولی دات نت کارانی را دیده ام که کمتر از 200 هزار تومان در آمد دارند.  :متفکر:

----------


## me.enik

میانگین درآمد کل دلفی کاران چه قدر هستش؟
منظورم برای همه ی انسان های دلفی کار رو ایران هستش ... !
برای .net ها چه طور؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

من تا کنون آمار درست و حسابی ای را در این مورد در مورد ایران ندیده ام و فکر هم نمی کنم چنین آماری وجود داشته باشه ولی برای دلفی یک آمار خارجی را در صفحه زیر دیده ام:
http://www.yanniel.info/2011/12/sala...lphi-2012.html
و در مورد دات نت:
http://www.glassdoor.com/Salaries/ne...RCH_KO0,13.htm

اما توجه داشته باشید که زیاد به این آمار و ارقام نمی توان اعتماد کرد و به نظر من خیلی از سیاه کاری ها هم در این آمارها دخیل است و از طرفی هم مهارت ها و قدرت بازاریابی و عوامل اینچنینی هم نقش بسیار زیادی در میزان درآمد دارد. آنچه مشخص است این است که یک دلفی کار حر فه ای در آمد خیلی خوبی می تواند داشته باشد. :چشمک:

----------


## me.enik

خیلی ممنون.

ولی یه سوال.
الآن مثلا توی ایران, شرکت خاصی که وظیفه طراحی نرم افزار یا چیزهای مربوطه را داشته باشه, وجود نداره.
پس, همه برنامه نویس ها, پخش و پلا میشن ... !
با این حساب, اگر مثلا یه نفر میخواد که از این راه, پول دربیاره و زندگیش رو بگذرونه, باید خودش و چند نفر دیگه جمع بشون و یه گروه بزنن و ... یا اینکه شرکت جامعی وجود داره که بشود از طریق اون عمل کرد؟
کلا برای پیدا کردن کار و پول در آوردن از این روش, راه های کلی, چی هستش؟  :متفکر:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> کلا برای پیدا کردن کار و پول در آوردن از این روش, راه های کلی, چی هستش؟


مطمئن باش که اگه در کارت حرفه ای بشی بیکار نمیمونی. توجه داشته باش که شما در تهران مستقر هستید و شرایط کاری بهتری نسبت به من و امثال من باید داشته باشید. من خودم شخصاً در شهرستان دماوند به دنبال یک برنامه نویس دلفی می گشتم و بعد از مدت ها هیچ شخصی را پیدا نکردم و شاید من شخصاً یگانه برنامه نویس نسبتاً حرفه ای در کل شهرستان دماوند باشم ولی وضعیت در تهران کاملاً متفاوت است و من و امثال من هم اگر بخواهیم با شرکتی همکاری کنیم باید مدام با تهران در ارتباط باشیم. دوست عزیز روزی رسون خداست و پیشنهاد می کنم که زیاد نگران این موضوع نباشید. 

و اما در رابطه با پول در آوردن:
آیا فکر می کنی که یک میلیون تومان در ماه درآمد خوبی است؟ به نظر من بهترین راه پول در آوردن داشتن ایده های نو و پیاده سازی درست آنهاست. شاید باورت نشه که همین الان اشخاصی را می شناسم که با داشتن ایده های نو در دنیای نرم افزار روزی 2 میلیون تومان درآمد دارند به عبارتی دیگر ماهانه 60 میلیون تومان. باور کن که حتی در وضعیت کنونی هم داشتن چنین درآمدهایی اصلاً هم دور از ذهن نیست و در این مورد زیاد بدبین نباش. اگر شرایطش رو داری پیشنهاد می کنم که با جمعی از دوستان برنامه نویست یک گروه تشکیل بده و از پروژه های کوچک شروع کن. ممکنه که اولش اصلاً در آمد نداشته باشی ولی حداقلش اینه که تجربه ات زیاد میشه و دیگه وضعیت بعد از یکسال به کلی تغییر خواهد کرد. 

امیدوارم که موفق باشی...

----------


## zoghal

HIS سایان رایان هم با دلفی پیاده سازی شده. درضمن در شهر همدان هم استارت خورده و درحال توسعه هست.

----------


## hamidkarimy

نرم افزار سیاق و قیاس هم در حوزه های مالی اداری صنعتی با زبان دلفی طراحی شده اند با حدود 4 میلیون خط کد و 3هزار مشتری من خودم مدیر تولیدشون هستم و همیشه برای استخدام دلفی کار آگهی داریم و پول خوبی هم شرکت برای دلفی کارها میده بیشتر از دات نت که قسمت وب با اون هست
با اومدن نسخه های Xe2 و xe3 , xe4 , به زودی xe5 که اندروید ساپورت خواهد کرد داستان کاملا عوض شده و وقتی به سایت های معتبری از قبیل stack over flow هم سر بزنید متوجه خواهید شد

----------


## golbafan

زیاد بودن بازار کار سی شارپ دلیل بر کیفیت بالای محصولات آن نیست

----------

